# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Skandaloze, hiqet Fishta e De Rada nga Letërsia!!

## bnik

*Kadarè dhe Agolli perjashtojne nga shkolla Fishten, Migjenin, De Raden etj


Matura, hiqet Fishta e De Rada nga Letërsia*

Nga Esmeralda Keta

Programet e reja orientuese të Letërsisë të Maturës Shtetërore kanë hapur debate në rrethet letrare. Studiuesi Behar Gjoka, kritikon në shumë pika programin orientues të letërsisë për gjimnazin e profilit të përgjithshëm. Sipas tij, është e pajustifikueshme mungesa e De Radës dhe e Fishtës apo përjashtimi total i letërsisë së hershme shqipe. Për sa i përket letërsisë bashkëkohore shqipe, për studiuesin Behar Gjoka nuk ka kuptim që ajo të vazhdojë të përfaqësohet vetëm me Agollin dhe Kadarenë, duke lënë në errësirë një kastë autorësh po kaq të mëdhenj. Ai shprehet se ky program orientues tregon më së miri se tekstet tona vazhdojnë të jenë peng i modelit të realizmit socialist.

Pak ditë më parë është publikuar programi orientues për letërsinë i Maturës Shtetërore. Ju, e keni parë këtë listë, dhe çfarë mendimi keni?

Ia vlen të bisedohet mbi listën, vetëm për arsyen se ajo tregon qartësisht nivelin e programit, të teksteve, të alterteksteve, të cilat bien ndesh me konceptet bashkëkohore të zhvillimit të lëndës Gjuhë Shqipe dhe Letërsi. Shkollat e nivelit të mesëm në botë, tashmë kanë në qendër tekstin, pavarësisht kohës, pavarësisht modelit, pavarësisht alternativës dhe metodikave të mësimdhënies. Teksti vështrohet si i vetmi mjet për të sendërtuar shprehi tek nxënësit dhe jo si mjet informues, jetëshkrimor apo mbi rrymat dhe metodat letrare. Pra, në fakt kjo listë dëshmon nivelin se si perceptohet letërsia në nivel zyrtar dhe mësimdhënës. Këtu unë i referohem programit të letërsisë për gjimnazet të përgjithshme.

Mendoni se këta autorë që janë zgjedhur plotësojnë të gjithë realitetin letrar të vendit tonë?

Brenda këtij koncepti krejt tradicional, që nxënësit i jep veprat rreth të cilave do të ndërtohet teksti, duke shënuar qysh në paraqitjen e kësaj liste disa momente të debatueshme,

Së pari: kemi një vështrim historicist të letërsisë, çka buron pikërisht prej konceptit mbizotërues në shkollën shqiptare, se letërsia është pasqyrë e rrethanave dhe e konteksteve shoqërore e historike. Kjo mbyllje, prangim, i letërsisë në këtë parim historicist, është ajo që quhet mbingarkesë dhe dije që duhet ta ketë një student i letërsisë, por jo një gjimnazist, i cili në programet bashkëkohore i duhet të formojë shprehi të leximit, të shkrimit, të të folurës, etj.

Së dyti: gjithnjë brenda konceptit klasik të shkollës vihet re, sidomos në letërsinë shqipe, kapërcimi i disa momenteve historike. Kështu, letërsia e hershme, e quajtur shpesh letërsi e vjetër, ku përfshihen Buzuku, Matrënga, Budi, Bardhi, Bogdani, në asnjë rast nga programet dhe testet e shkollës së mesme nuk janë trajtuar si pjesë e vlerave shpirtërore. Kjo nuk ndodh rastësisht, sepse edhe Instituti i Gjuhës e Letërsisë si dhe profesoratura e fakultetit këtë moment më së shumti e kundron si fakt gjuhësor dhe historik, dhe jo si periudhë që ka vlera letrare.

Së treti: gjithmonë jemi te letërsia shqipe, ku vihet re tek drejtimi i përgjithshëm, mungesa e Jeronim de Radës, si autor i dimensioneve më të gjëra letrare, e cila gati e vë në dyshim ekzistencën e letërsisë arbëreshe si nivel letrar, po të marrësh në konsideratë poemat e tij, trajtimet për letërsinë dhe artin, trajtimet për fatin e shqiptarëve dhe të kombit shqiptar. Mungon edhe Zef Skiroi, por është një mungesë shekullore e tij, e cila, sipas verifikimit sociologjik ka ardhur prej faktit se ishte anëtar i partisë fashiste. Po me De Radën çpatën?

Po për sa i përket letërsisë bashkëkohore, ju do të donit që në këtë listë, përveç Kadaresë dhe Agollit të kishte edhe emra të tjerë? Nëse po, cilët do të ishin ata?

Problemi vjen e bëhet më i mprehtë tek letërsia bashkëkohore shqipe. Dhe me sa duket për programistët, tekstebërësit, testimhartuesit, kjo periudhë fillon dhe mbaron me Dritëro Agollin dhe Kadarenë. Dy korifenj të realizmit socialist, të cilët kanë hartuar edhe libra cilësorë. Por, nëse do të lexohej dhe shqyrtohej si vlera letrare që e kanë shpërfillur modelin e realizmit socialist, nuk ka kuptim më të flitet për letërsinë bashkëkohore dhe të mos përfshihet Martin Camaj, poeti, prozatori, dramaturgu dhe studiuesi i gjuhës e letërsisë shqipe. Nuk ka kuptim të mos jetë pjesë e shqyrtimeve letrare Anton Pashku, tregimtari, romancieri dhe dramaturgu më modern i letërsisë shqipe (mos vallë funksionon ende koncepti i letërsisë jashtë kufijve që mungon Anton Pashku, Ali Podrimja, Azem Shkreli, etj). Nuk ka kuptim të flitet për letërsi bashkëkohore dhe të vijojë të përjashtohet krijimtaria e Kasëm Trebeshinës, prozator, dramaturg, poet, eseist, jo fort i shpeshtë në letrat shqipe. Po ashtu, sa e mjerë dhe e mangët duket tabloja e vlerave që ofron lista e programit orientues kur mungon Arshi Pipa, poeti, kritiku dhe studiuesi më i dalluar i viteve 44 e këtej në letrat shqipe. Me sa duket hartuesit, përpunuesit dhe shkoqitësit e programeve të letërsisë janë peng i modelit, qoftë shkrimor, qoftë verifikues të realizmit socialist, që një pjesë shumë të madhe të autorëve i përjashtonte për arsye të kleçkave biografike dhe pjesën tjetër, që i shërbenin ideologjisë së kohës dhe modelit të realizmit socialist, i emëronin si shkrimtarë gjeni dhe të jashtëzakonshëm.

Po për sa i përket mungesës së Gjergj Fishtës në këtë program orientues?

Prè e verifikimit biografik në këtë listë ka rënë edhe Gjergj Fishta. Fishta u mësua tashmë.

GazetaShqiptare, 15 02.2009 http://balkanweb.com/gazetav5/artikull.php?id=53292

----------


## xfiles

Trup per faqe te zeze,
Keta duan ta shkaterrojne kulturen shqiptare.
Jeronim De Rada, me vepren e tij Kenget e Milosaos eshte nje nder veprat e vetme qe kam lexuar me interes dhe me ka pelqyer. 
Po pse nuk heqin Agollin dhe Kadarene  Agolli dhe kadareja si shembull, pastaj te nisin me shkrimtare te tjere.

----------


## bnik

*Kush Perfiton prej Eliminimit të Autórve Gég?
Nik Leshai
*

Letërsia e shkollave të mesme, ashtu si edhe librarít shqiptare gëlójn me veprat e dy shkrimtárve shqiptár, Kadarés dhe Agollit. Këta dy shkrimtár përfaqsójn vetem nji prej të shtat rrymave të reflektueme në zhvillimin historik të letërsís shqipe  Realizmin Socialist.

Përse ján perjashtue të gjitha rrymat e tjera prej shkollave dhe librarive shqiptare? Përse i mohohet lexuesit dhe nxânsit shqiptár lidhja me kontekstin dhe gjuhën të cilat formójn identitetin e tij dhe nëpermjet të cilave ai ka gjás shum mâ të madhe me u lídh me tekstin  që në terma pedagogjike dmth me mësue mâ shum e mâ kollaj?

*Letersia Shqipe dhe Teorít Pedagogjike*
Historia e Letersís Shqipe njeh vetem shtatë perspektiva letrare
1)Bejtexhíjt dhe Naim Frashëri
2)Epika dhe Gjergj Fishta
3)Modernizmi dhe Koliqi, Stermilli, Spase, etj nji rrymë kjo e vrame në kërthi prej komunistëve
4)Lirikët  Mjeda, Poradeci, Rreshpja, etj
5)Realizmi socialist dhe Migjeni e Ismail Kadare
6)PostModernizmi dhe Camaj, Shkreli, Pashku, Podrimja, Qosja
7)Shkrimtarët bashkëkohór si Migjen Kelmendi, Primo Shllaku, Ridvan Dibra, Shpetim Kelmendi, Gjek Marinaj, etj.
Edhe disa rryma të tjera kán njóft zhvillim aksidental ose të paramenduem, por ato kán mbét të pazhvillueme prejse kushtet kulturore, shoqnore dhe politike kán qén jofavorizuese. Vlen të permendet diskursi historik i zhvilluem prej Marin Sirdanit dhe Rexhep Qosjes, por edhe kjo rrým mbeti e izolueme dhe e pakuptueme prej shqiptárve.
Moszhvillimi i kësáj rryme vërehet mâ smiri prej nji deklarate të bâme nga nji personalitet shqiptár në lidhje me Çmitizimin e Skenderbeut prej historianit gjerman Schmidt. Ai thót, Libri i Schmidt-it nuk duhej të ishte botue.
Kuptohet indinjimi i shqiptarve ndaj këtyne veprave eksperimento-historike sepse tue çmitizue Skanderbeun ne çmitizójme ândrrën tón, por fjala CENSÚR, në veçanti në botën shqiptare, nuk duhet përdorë.
Trendet e Mësimdhânjes
Tue u nise prej rrymave teorike të letërsís dhe të pedagogjís që dominojnë sot mbárbotën, ne vërejm dy trende, 1) eurocentriëm, 2) zgjedhje të literatures në mënyrë që ajo ti flasi nxânsit.
Mâ detajisht këto rryma mund të shihen si,
1)Në vend te artit-per-hir-të-artit ose letersís-për-hir-të-letersís, duhet tu mësójm nxânsve art dhe letërsi që kán nji funksion si në zhvillimin e shoqnís si në zhvillimin vét nxânsve.
2)Letersia duhet me qén lexues-centrik, jo autor-centrik apo autoritet-centrik.
Si mund të Integrohen athér të Shtat Rrymat e Letersís Shqipe në Programet Shkollore?

Në procesin pedagogjik faktori mâ i vështír mbetet ndershmënia profesionale e autoriteteve. Por le të besójm per nji çast se autoritetet pedagogjike shqiptare kán ekspertizën dhe integritetin e nevojshëm. Në ket rast nevojitet vetëm nji rregull, letersia duhet ti flasi lexuesit.
Por, siç tregon vendimi per eliminimin e autórve, kryesisht gég, prej letërsís së shkollave të mesme, autoritetet pedagogjike shqiptare po dëshmójn se atyne u mungon si ndershmënia si pjekunia profesionale.
*
Si i Flet Letërsia Lexuesit? (ose si Nuk i flet ajo atij?)*
Që lexuesi ta kuptój letersín, nevojiten dy kondita,
1)Lexuesi, ose nxânsi në rastin tón, duhet të krijój nji lidhje emocionale dhe intelektuale me personazhet dhe me ngjarjet që reflektohen në tekst.
2)Lexuesi duhet të kuptój gjuhën e tekstit  jo vetëm gramatikën por dhe pragmatikën
Prej kësáj perspektive, athér eliminimi i autorve të hershëm shqiptár, si Buzuku, Bogdani, Matrënga, e de Rada, e infekton sistemin shkollór shqiptár shum théll, por kjo pestilénc ka efekte të nji shkalle të ndryshme në varsi prej nënkulturës prej kah vijnë nxânsit  1) gegnís (përfshi Shqipnín e Mesme e të Veriut, Kosovën, dhe Malcín) apo 2) tosknís.
Ndërsa toskët privohen vetëm prej zhvillimit të historís së letersís, gegët privohen prej zhvillimit të historís së letërsís, zhvillimit të gjuhës, kontekstit, dhe pragmatikës  pra temave, përsonazheve si edhe kulturës se mileut te tyne me të cilën ata identifikohen.
Ky eliminim i historís së zhvillimit të gegnishtes âsht në përputhje të plót me vendimet hegjemoniste të Kongresit 72  pra ky vendim hjék edhe nji gúr në murin e fortesës së gegnishtes.
Tue eliminue historín e zhvillimit të gegnishtes, autoritetet shqiptare duen, indirektisht, me i imponue lexuesit shqiptár vetem historín e zhvillimit të gjuhës shqipe prej komunistëve dhe rrymën letrare të realizmit socialist.
Vendimi me perjashtue autorët klásik e modern gég e bân pothuaj të pamundun për fëmijën gég me e fillue shkollimin në të njâjtin nivel komprihensimi me nxânsin tósk prejse nxânsi gég i vëren me negativizëm e përçmim personazhet e temat e realizmit socialist te cilat ai i gjen te hueja dhe anmiqsore.
Femija geg gjithashtu e perdore gjuhen letrare/zyrtare me angst prejse ai e ndjen dhe e kupton se kur ai e flet ose e shkruen atë gjuhe, ai projekton vetveten si nji karikaturë fonetike, morfologjike, dhe sintaksore.
Sikur mohimi i kësáj lidhjeje semantike, kontekstuale dhe gjuhsore ndaj lexuesve dhe nxânsve gég të mos ishte mjaft, autoritetet pedagogjike shqiptare kân eliminue edhe Migjenin e Gjergj Fishten prej letërsís së shkollave të mesme.
Kush Përfiton prej Eliminimit të Gegnishtes
Nuk besoj që ky delitantizëm i turpshëm i autoriteteve pedagogjike shqiptare të jét shprehje vetem e cungimit të tyne intelektual, letrár dhe artistik; besoj sa ka mâ gjás që keto vendime të jen treguese te luftës që zhvillohet mbrenda shoqnís shqiptare per dominim intelektual e komercial, sepse eliminimi i potencialit semantik, kontekstual e gjuhsor i tradites se letersís shqipe qe na lidhe direkt me autenticitetin shqiptare e europjan infekton vetëm nji segment të përcaktuem të shoqnís shqiptare  gegfólsit  shqiptarët në veri të Lumit Shkumbin.
Në anën tjetër, përfituesit materiál dhe intelaktuál të ketij cungimi të letërsís e gjuhës shqipe jân lëvruesit e realizmit socialist librat e të cilve gëlojnë deri masën 90%, simbas vét Kadarés, me tema e personazhe enverhoxhiste.
Indirektisht, ky delitântizëm tregon se amatorët intelektuál e artistik te realsocit vazhdójn me dominue shoqnín shqiptare, dhe se ata, përveç mungesës së ndershmënís dhe të pjekunís profesionale, trashigójn edhe nxitjen për hegjemoni të enverhoxhistëve.
__________________

----------


## hoteli

Ata,qe bajne keto gjana,nuk dine asgja ,nuk jane dijetare,qka e tepruen e tepruen,Shqipetaret,lypin identitet,...identiteti tone jane tue shkatrue,nuk due te hyje ne polemika te ketyne Zotnive,sepse,nuk jame hyre as ne diskutime te dy ,,Koloseve,,njenit nga Prishtina dhe tjetrit nga Gjirokastra,kame pase parasyesh se keta dy kane diqka ndermjet veti,mirepo sipas ketije teksti qe ashte shkrue ketu ,neqofse ashte i vertet per Fishten,dhe per De Raden,atehere kjo i kalon krejte normat e nji civilizmit,njenit prej ketyne dyve,une kame paraqit,shkrese per qmimin nobel,dhe jame shum i kenaqun qe e kame mare letren nga Suedia,nuk do ta baje ankesen sepse edhe ashtu ka kalue 1 frori[shkurti] per propozime per qmimin Nobel dhe per ankesa,idntitetin,Shqipetare,jane tue shkatrue ,kush,dita dites shihen ideja te pa kontrolume,po ata kane emnin,dhe tash munden te bajne qka deshirojne,do te shtroje nji pyetje vetem nji pyetje ketyne Zotnive,a e dine Gjuhen Shqipe,ne sherbim te kujna jane,te gjuhes Shqipe apo te ndonji gjuhe tjeter,shkaku qe nuk ashte marre qmimi Nobel ,le te lexojne te gjithe Shqipetaret...Ky...Zotnia...nuke njeh GJUHEN SHQIPE,,,,prej 50 veteve qe kontrolojne keto gjera 60 per qind thojne se nuk e njeh gjuhen Shipe,qmimi NOBEL mund Te FITOHET VETEM NEQOFSE eDINI GJUHEN SHQIPE,,,,po Cila gjuhe ashte ajo  i ka 18 emna e ata nuk e dine prejardhjen e asnji emni te gjuhes te tyre,IDENTITETI SHQIPETARE ASHTE SHUME I VJETER ,ju vetem sa i ikni,identitetit,tone, identiteti jone ashte shkrue ne libra te shekullit 17 18 19 dhe keta zotni nuk kane mare pjese....

----------


## Izadora

nqs ku program do vihej ne zbatim do ishte nje skandal dhe cungim i gjuhes dhe letersis kombetare.


"disident" dolen keto shkrimtar,Fishta dhe  De Rada!

nje shprehje e urte popullore per dijetaret tane te ndritur : ujku qimen e nderron ,por zakonin se harron.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> nqs ku program do vihej ne zbatim do ishte nje skandal dhe cungim i gjuhes dhe letersis kombetare.
> 
> 
> "disident" dolen keto shkrimtar,Fishta dhe  De Rada!
> 
> nje shprehje e urte popullore per dijetaret tane te ndritur : ujku qimen e nderron ,por zakonin se harron.


hajt mos u merzisni,

se driteroi o me "nji kom ne varr", ene Mol kadarja aty afer.

dun sdun kta "servilet" e tanishem, letersia do shkoje ne vend, se edhe po sja mesun kta "eunuket", do i lexojne vete kush ka deshire me lexuar, dhe do ndricohen.

dhe thone pastaj, qe ska kala qe s'e ane morr komunstat...

----------


## Kavir

Mos ka ndonje konkurs "Kush hap temen me idiote?" dhe s`di gje une? Se atehere do e kuptoja arsyen e hapjeve te ketyre temave.

Ketu sikur ka plasur sfida se kush fiton cmimin "Miss Idioti 2009". 
Nqs eshte e vertete (do pyes per ta konfirmuar) i ketij veprimi nga MASH, jo do te thote qe MASH vazhdon te beje ate qe ka 17 vjet qe ben: Masakrimin e sistemit arsimor shqiptar.

Kurse "replikat" e ndonje mendjeqorri jane ana tjeter e kesaj medaljeje idiotesie. Fakti qe nje hajvan heq Fishten dhe le Agollin, nuk e ben Agollin/Kadarene fajtor dhe te pavlere per ata qe kane mbi dy grame tru. Mjafton thjesht rikthimi i ketyre autoreve te shquar.

----------


## Aedson

> *Kush Perfiton prej Eliminimit të Autórve Gég?
> Nik Leshai
> *
> 
> Letërsia e shkollave të mesme, ashtu si edhe librarít shqiptare gëlójn me veprat e dy shkrimtárve shqiptár, Kadarés dhe Agollit. Këta dy shkrimtár përfaqsójn vetem nji prej të shtat rrymave të reflektueme në zhvillimin historik të letërsís shqipe  Realizmin Socialist.
> 
> Përse ján perjashtue të gjitha rrymat e tjera prej shkollave dhe librarive shqiptare? Përse i mohohet lexuesit dhe nxânsit shqiptár lidhja me kontekstin dhe gjuhën të cilat formójn identitetin e tij dhe nëpermjet të cilave ai ka gjás shum mâ të madhe me u lídh me tekstin  që në terma pedagogjike dmth me mësue mâ shum e mâ kollaj?
> 
> *Letersia Shqipe dhe Teorít Pedagogjike*
> ...


Ky zoteria te kete miresine te shkruaje shqip nje here, pastaj le te paraqese argumentat e vet. Me sa di une deri me sot ka vetem nje gjuhe zyrtare, te ciles jemi te detyruar te gjithe t'ia zbatojme rregullat. Kur te miratohet edhe gegerishtja e shkruar si gjuhe zyrtare, atehere le te shkruajme te gjithe gegerisht po te duam. 
Pyetje: mbi ç'baze e ka hartuar kete ortografi zoteria, e ka pare gjekundi apo e ka shpikur e me pas e ka miratuar vete?

----------


## Brari

dhe kjo teme mire eshte te hapet tek nen forumi .. letersia shqiptare.. 

edison.. me nji a para.. 

shqiptaria.. fillon nga jugu.. ne cameri e deri lart ne ulqin e peje e podujeve e presheve.. 

pra nuk fillon ne katin e poshtem ku kishin kafenene komitet qendrorasit e te mbaroj ne kat te dite a trete ku kish ziren komandanti...

ne se me letersi shqiptare kuptoni ju  veprat e hoxhes..  nga njeshi te 71-eshi.. si dhe veprat e hoxhes te letrarizuara nga ca shkrimtare te tjere.. po me tituj ndrishe.. ahere ti ke shum te ndrejte qe e hedh poshte kte autorin lart.. qe citon.. sepse per ate "letersi " nga vepra një der ne shtadhjet e di.. mjafton ajo gjuha zyrtare.. qe thua zotrote.. 

mirpo me qe shqiptaria eshte me gjere se tre kate te komitetit qendror.. pra e gjere sa c'thash un me lart.. athere dhe letersia eshte po aq e madhe.. pertej kateve e zirave te qendrorit..
e qe ta shijosh kte letersi te madhe.. mesojini buzet e dhembet e gjuhen.. tu shqiptojne dhe tjera "gjuhe" vec asaj qe tham nga kaldaja ne bodrum te kq-se deri tek zira e shokut haxhi krue e enveri..



..

----------


## hoteli

Do te pergjigjem pyetjes se juej,, Kush perfitonper eliminimin e autoreve Geg,NUK DI,por per eleminimin e Gjuhes Gege ose GEGNISHTES,e di mire kush humbe,do te humbin Shqipetaret,sepse identiteti shqipetar,identitet europian shqipetare ashte i bazuem ne gjuhn Gege,sepse shumica e europianeve jane mare me studime te gjuhes gege,sepse guha gege e ka filimin dhe zhvillimin dhe procesin e vete,ndersa gjuha Toske nuk e ka fillimin zhvillimin dhe procesin e vete,sikurse gjuha Moni albane qe ashte zhdukur dhe u krijue nji gjuhe tjeter mirepo ne at gjuhe shihen sikurse edhe ne gjuhen toske se dicka ju mungon,mirepo nuk ka deri me sot asnji sqarim,mirepo ta marish nji gjuhe tone dhe ta zhvillojshe ne ket menyre si po veprohet ashte nji katastrofe e madhe per te gjitha keto tri gjuhe tona,se pari ne qdo dokument te gjuhes sone shifet nji qprastine prej shekullit te 9 deri me shekullin e 12,mirepo kalimi i gjuhes sone nuk ka pas formime dhe bashkedyzime me asnji gjuhe tjeter ne ballkane,sado kudo hasim ne disa shkrime,mirepo ato nuk miren parasyshe,sepse nuk dhane informim te caket .do ti kthehem gjuhes Gege ,gjuha gege nuk ka nderprerje te medhaja sepse ato shenime munde ti gjejme kudo ne europe se sa do te humbim due te ju tregoj nji gja se kurkush ketu ne europe nuk deshiron gjuhen te sotme me perdore,arsyet jane te medhaja,se pakupro.doc.ne mbrojtjen e temave te ndryshme kerkojne vetem shenime ne gjuhen Gege,une nuk i die arsyet Pse,mirepo kame ndie se momentalisht Europa ka nevoje per 1000 gjuhetare por ata qe e njofin mire gjuhen Gege,nuk deshiroj te them qe gjuha standarde ashte e dobet,Jo kursesi mirepo neqofse studiusit ma te medhej te europes ne disciplina te ndryshme kerkojne gjuhen gege ,dhe do ti gjejne plote se se paku gjinden edhe mija shqipetare qe mundin lehte te dhane mesim studentve te huej ne europe gjuhen  Gege,atehere pse mos ti mesoj per 175 euro ne ore ketu ne EUROPE...

----------


## _AuLoNa_

Derisa ky lajm te behet i ditur nga lajmet kryesore, ashtu sic u be per Universitetin e Vlores "Ismail Qemali", nuk jane gje tjeter vecese gjepura.


Si ka mundesi dalin keto lajme keshtu pa i pare asnje lloj tjeter gazete, apo lajmi televiziv?

Po edhe mundet, se kur u vjen disave veza tek bitha, fillojne e nxjerrin ndonje nofull, se helbete duhet qe te beje pak trazira. Tani kur eshte koha e paisjeve te kartave, apo te votimeve, si psh ndarja dhe racizmi rajonal, i cili mesa veshtroj nuk ka munguar por eshte shtuar, prej atyre qe u leverdis.

Pse pikerisht kane vene dy shkrimtaret qe jane toske, qe po bejne kete padrejtesi kunder dy shkrimtareve te medhenj geg?

A mund te perdorni llogjiken tuaj!

 :Lulja3:

----------


## bnik

> *Ky zoteria te kete miresine te shkruaje shqip nje here, pastaj le te paraqese argumentat e vet. Me sa di une deri me sot ka vetem nje gjuhe zyrtare, te ciles jemi te detyruar te gjithe t'ia zbatojme rregullat. Kur te miratohet edhe gegerishtja e shkruar si gjuhe zyrtare, atehere le te shkruajme te gjithe gegerisht po te duam.* 
> Pyetje: mbi ç'baze e ka hartuar kete ortografi zoteria, e ka pare gjekundi apo e ka shpikur e me pas e ka miratuar vete?



Zoteria ka shkruar shqip pasi Gegnishtja eshte shqip (dhe nuk eshte arabisht), ashtu siç shte shqip edhe Toskerishtja!!

Ashtu siç te ka keshilluar dikush tjeter ne komentet e tij, nese do vertet te njohesh gjuhen shqipe ashtu siç duhet dhe ne menyre te plote, nuk duhet thjesht te njohesh formen standarte te krijuar ne shekullin e 20, por edhe 2 dialektet baze te gjuhes shqipe: Tosk dhe Gege!!
Pasi jane dialektet  me te rendesishmet sesa gjuha standarte!!

Ps: edhe une nga jugu jam por gegnishten e kam mesuar  pasi Dija eshte pushtet,  ndersa injoranca vret!!

----------


## Aedson

> Zoteria ka shkruar shqip pasi Gegnishtja eshte shqip (dhe nuk eshte arabisht), ashtu siç shte shqip edhe Toskerishtja!!
> 
> Ashtu siç te ka keshilluar dikush tjeter ne komentet e tij, nese do vertet te njohesh gjuhen shqipe ashtu siç duhet dhe ne menyre te plote, nuk duhet thjesht te njohesh formen standarte te krijuar ne shekullin e 20, por edhe 2 dialektet baze te gjuhes shqipe: Tosk dhe Gege!!
> Pasi jane dialektet  me te rendesishmet sesa gjuha standarte!!
> 
> Ps: edhe une nga jugu jam por gegnishten e kam mesuar  pasi Dija eshte pushtet,  ndersa injoranca vret!!


Kurse une jam nga Shqiperia e mesme dhe FLAS gegerisht. Sigurisht qe keshtu do te flas deri sa te jem gjalle, sepse eshte gjuha me te cilen jam rritur dhe e keshtu e shpreh veten mire. 
Them qe kam nje fare njohurie per dialektet e shqipes, perderisa flas gegerisht dhe shkruaj shqipen standarde.  Por, ka nje dallim te madh ndermjet gjuhes se FOLUR dhe gjuhes se SHKRUAR. Ilariteti ne komente eshte i tepert, sepse me sa di une deri me sot ka vetem nje standard te shqipes se shkruar, dhe ky eshte i patjetersueshem per sa kohe nuk eshte miratuar nje standard i dyte. Shikoni pak filmat e perkthyer ne televizionet kosovare: e perdorin shqipen standarde me mire se ne, pavaresisht se gjuhen e folur e kane shume larg saj.  
E lexoj me shume veshtiresi dhe shume ngadale shqipen e shkruar ne dialekt, sepse nuk eshte shqipja qe jam mesuar te lexoj. Ndersa zoteria qe kam cituar me lart NUK KA SHKRUAR SHQIP, per faktin e thjeshte qe ka shkelur rregullat gramatikore te shqipes dhe ka futur fonema qe nuk ekzistojne ne shqipen e shkruar. 
E fundit, nuk besoj se dialektet jane me te rendesishme se gjuha standarde, pasi ata qe shkruajne ne dialekt (perfshire edhe dialektin tosk, te kuptohemi), thjesht nuk e dine as gjuhen standarde dhe as dialektet e tjera.

----------


## bnik

> Kurse une jam nga Shqiperia e mesme dhe FLAS gegerisht. Sigurisht qe keshtu do te flas deri sa te jem gjalle, sepse eshte gjuha me te cilen jam rritur dhe e keshtu e shpreh veten mire. 
> Them qe kam nje fare njohurie per dialektet e shqipes, perderisa flas gegerisht dhe shkruaj shqipen standarde.  
> *Por, ka nje dallim te madh ndermjet gjuhes se FOLUR dhe gjuhes se SHKRUAR.* 
> *Ilariteti* ne komente eshte i tepert, sepse me sa di une deri me sot ka vetem nje standard te shqipes se shkruar, dhe ky eshte i patjetersueshem per sa kohe nuk eshte miratuar nje standard i dyte. Shikoni pak filmat e perkthyer ne televizionet kosovare: e perdorin shqipen standarde me mire se ne, pavaresisht se gjuhen e folur e kane shume larg saj.  
> E lexoj me shume veshtiresi dhe shume ngadale shqipen e shkruar ne dialekt, sepse nuk eshte shqipja qe jam mesuar te lexoj. *Ndersa zoteria qe kam cituar me lart NUK KA SHKRUAR SHQIP, per faktin e thjeshte qe ka shkelur rregullat gramatikore te shqipes dhe ka futur fonema qe nuk ekzistojne ne shqipen e shkruar.* 
> *E fundit, nuk besoj se dialektet jane me te rendesishme se gjuha standarde, pasi ata qe shkruajne ne dialekt (perfshire edhe dialektin tosk, te kuptohemi), thjesht nuk e dine as gjuhen standarde dhe as dialektet e tjera.*


*
1) Nuk dua te perqendrohem ne eksperiencat e tua  personale ose ne opinonet e tua  te cekta ne lidhje me rendesine e dialekteve shqiptare, edhe spese eshte qesharake te  marresh ne konsiderate opinionin e nje njeriu si ti, qe perdor fjale jo shqiptare gjate kumteses absurde qe ke bere! 
Shembull: fjala Ilariteti nuk eshte shqip dhe nuk gjendet as ne gjuhen e folme as ne ate te shruar dhe as ne dialektet shqiptare!!  


2) Gjuha standarte ka vetem nje funksion ate te te qenit STANDARTE, pra per ti dhene mundesi çdo shqiptari te çdo krahine te kuptohet me bashkefolsin dhe bashkeqytetarin e tij te krahines dhe dialektit tjeter!!  

3) Ata qe njohin dialektet dhe dine ti shkruajne si rasti i zotit Nik Leshai,  jane njohesit me te mire te gjuhes shqipe ne te gjitha kuptimet dhe drejtimet!! Edhe sepse zoti Nik Leshai eshte gazetar dhe nuk eshte njeri dru me pre!!






			
				Ndersa zoteria qe kam cituar me lart NUK KA SHKRUAR SHQIP, per faktin e thjeshte qe ka shkelur rregullat gramatikore te shqipes dhe ka futur fonema qe nuk ekzistojne ne shqipen e shkruar
			
		

4) Cilat na qenkan keto shkelje te rregullave gramatikore te shqipes standarte (te bastardizuar qe ka humbur vleren dhe pasurine e saj), dhe cilat qenkan keto fonema qe nuk egzistojne ne shqipen e shkruar?? 
A mos duhet te kujtoj zoteri se  librat me te vjeter te shqipes  jane shkruar ne gjuhen gege dhe jo ne ate standarte??*
 :xx:

----------


## Albo

Nuk e di sa i vertete eshte lajmi por nuk shoh ndonje problem me te edhe sikur te jete i vertete. Problemi me programin arsimor ne Shqiperi nuk eshte se "nuk studiohen klasiket e hershem te letersise shqipe", problemi eshte se keta studiohen me shume se sa duhet. Nuk e di si eshte bere tani, por ne kohen qe une kam shkruar ne shkolle lenda "gjuhe-letersi" fillonte ne klasen e pare e mbaronte ne klasen e 12-te. Po ta krahasosh me kurrikulumin arsimor ne vende te tjera, gjuhe-letersia nuk jepet per 12 vjet rrjesht.

Jam dakord qe Fishta e De Rada e gjithe rilindja duhen studiuar ne ciklin 9 vjecar, por jo ne shkolle te mesme. Shkollat e mesme duhet ti largohen romanticizmit dhe duhet te fillojne te hedhin bazat e te menduarit kritik: ushtrimi i artikulimit te mendimeve nepermjet esseve. Praktike qe e gjejme edhe ne Perendim, fillon ne shkollen e mesme dhe mbaron ne kolegj e universitet.

Me pak fjale, ne kurrikulimin shqiptar te mesimdhenies ne shkollat e mesme, theksi duhet te vihet me shume ne lendet shkencore (matematike + fizike + kimi + biologji) se sa mbi letersine. Dhe kur flasim per "letersine shqiptare", theksi nuk duhet te vihet tek "autoret shqiptare", por se sa mire dine te artikulojne mendimin e tyre kritik nxenesit shqiptare neper esse. Dhe mundesisht te hiqet dore nga praktika romantike e "hartimeve" qe per mendimin tim eshte nje humbje kohe.

Albo

----------


## neptun

Nuk do te kete qetesi dhe rehati deri sa  te mos ta njohim me rrenje veteveten tone dhe deri sa mos t'i njohim me rrenje vlerat tona te mirefillta.
Kush punon ne arsimin fillor ne kosove e di fare mire se puna cdo vjet e siper behet lemsh qe askush nuk mund t'ia gjeje fillin. Ka paqartesi ne plane, programe, tekste, doracake etj sa qe mesimdhenesit nuk din se nga t'ia mbajne. Saktesisht nuk dihet as kur filon, as kur mbaron viti shkollor. Infrastruktura ligjore eshte e varfer dhe nderrron sipas arsyerave te qeveritareve qe aspak nuk shkojne ne perparimin e cilesise se mesimit. Para mese 10 e me shume viteve tekstet shkollore nga gjuha dhe letersia shqipe ne kosove ne shk. fillore kane qene shume me te mira, me cilesore, me te kapshme per nxenesin, pa gabime etj. se sa qe jane sot. Sot ato jane per faqe te zeze. Libri per shkolla fillore eshte bere komercionalizem. Firmat private botuese secila lufton me tjerat per te nxjerr perfitime dhe profite sa me te medha. Teksti i leximit nga te njejtit autor p.sh. ne nje rast nje mesim e ka me faqe x, mesimin e njejte te nje liber me botim tjeter me faqe 2x, te botimi i trete nuk eshte fare . Ndodh edhe ajo qe te i njejti botim ne nje ekxemplar mos te jete fare i njejti mesim. Pastaj ka edhe plot gabime si gramatikore, ashtu edhe mungesa te rreshtave dhe te fjaleve. Titujt jane te radhitur ne te njejten faqe si eshte me se prapti. Ndodh qe ne nje faqe te gjenden tre tituj mesimi gje qe per nxenesin shkakton habi dhe konfuzitet. Nuk dallphet qarte se per cilim mesim flitete aty.Krejt kjo me ben te mendoj ate rremujon tone kosovare se si vrapojne njerezit vetem per interesat e tyre pa pasur asnje kontrollim nga ndonje organ qeveritar. Mos ta zgjas: dikush duhet patjeter t'i kontrolloje tekstet shkollore dhe tu jape leje per perdorim. Fenomeni tjeter negativ eshte se neper shkolla perdite vije njerez per te bere tregti me libra dhe fletushka. Hyjne apo nuk hyjne ne zyre te drejtorit pastaj klase me klase duke reklamuar dhe shperndare librat. shkurt: shkollat jane shendrruar ne piketakimi tregu me oferten dhe kerkesen. Vlerat e blera= zero. Demi=femijet.

----------

